# Question on replacing dogtra battery



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok I have it apart and I believe the connector slides into the white socket on the board or does the battery connector snap onto the board directly. I am thinking the former and, if so, what is the best way to ease out of the socket? Also the current battery is in place with velcro. Do I need to do that to the new one? There is no velcro sent with the battery.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok got that figured out and done (socket) and-reused the velcro but there seems to be an art to closing it up


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well somewhere else it said to not use the velcro as the new batteries are a bit larger. Took it off and it was fine. Now to move onto the transmitter.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

go girl!!!!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

And now the transmitter is done. The big issue there is the gasket because you have this wire connecting the lid with the body that means you cant just lay the gasket in the little groove, but otherwise it was easy and it just took some patience.

Just had to find a smaller screwdriver. Turned them on. The pager works so now to just charge over night and see how it does with the test light. I also replaced the rubber plug seals and put a new collar on as the old one had a brass nameplate with an old phone number.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nice work. You did it all yourself and the only help you got was from cheerleader Joby.  The gasket is where most people screw up. They are easy to destroy or reinstall incorrectly which renders them useless in water.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> They are easy to destroy or reinstall incorrectly which renders them useless in water.


I was kind of thinking Dogtras were useless in or out of water?................


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Nice work. You did it all yourself and the only help you got was from cheerleader Joby.  The gasket is where most people screw up. They are easy to destroy or reinstall incorrectly which renders them useless in water.


learnin from the new GF.. (the cheerin)


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> learnin from the new GF.. (the cheerin)


 Let me cheer for you. Yayyy!!! New GF!! Jo-by, Jo-by Pics plz. jk


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Now to learn how to use it with this little punk. (I will have help)...all I have done before this is proofing a recall and the crittering protocol.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, after all that, the issue with the unit shutting down on high stim is resolved but the inconsistency of stim, and the lowest stim which I can feel is not...So guess it will go back to Dogtra anyway....makes sense if it is not too much to repair and glad I bought the batteries from them.

Knowing a new Einstein transmitter will be coming out, it makes holding out for that a possible option else I might consider just buying a new one outright.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, Dogtra is returning my unit - it says they found nothing wrong so I guess I will see when it comes back.....if I can use it.......I reported the perceived issues pretty clearly........


----------

